# Paph. parishii



## Marco (Aug 19, 2007)

Just wanted to share with you all. It sits directly behind my neos in front of a fan an area that I consider subprime but it seems to love it. This paph is my quickest growing paph species! I would even go as far as to say quicker than some of my phals.

This was when I picked it up at in November last year







This is it now






Just curious as to what LS these typically have to be at to be considered blooming size? 

Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice growing! I had heard they were pretty slow growers, but you seem to have found it a spot it likes.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Marco,

I've never seen one bloom on a single growth, but I've only ever seen a few of them bloom, so that might not mean anything. That growth looks like its really close to being mature, though.

That mature growths on my plants measure approx. 14-16 inches.

- Matt


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 20, 2007)

When the second growth starts, you will be withing a few months of seeing a flower stem on the older growth. Easy species to grow, not a common Paph anymore. We need to get a few seed populations started again.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 20, 2007)

Marco,

How much light are you giving it?

thanks


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2007)

Peter - my cheapo light meter says 2500 fc thats from my supplemental light which is on about 12 hours plus about 2-3 hours natural light in the morning

Didn't we get parishii's from OL at about the same time?? How is your's doing?


----------

